# My Red 200sx SE-R



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

Well since I have gotten my 200sx I have been here a lot to find advice on how to fix several things that were wrong with it when I bought it. So here is my car now that I have finally sorted everything out and am getting to customize it.

Here's my Car When I bought it









Painting the Trim and Grill









Now









My Engine when I got it









My Engine Now









My Stereo Setup









I wanted some new Rims, Black, but I don't have the money - I'm only 17 so I painted mine.









Interior Lights









I know it's not everyone's "cup of tea" but I like it I hope you do too. I'll try to get some day interior pics up later. Any comments or suggestion welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

not bad, funny you painted the trim, the matching trim comes on the se-r models and the lower se model got black tim. Not a bad start though.


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

I like black accents, I did the same on my 280zx. It is kinda funny though.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Spykce said:


> I like black accents, I did the same on my 280zx. It is kinda funny though.


honestlly, with that red, I think the black door gaurds actully do look better then the color matched. not a fan of the grille though. I'm just saying, it was available on the HIGHER models, but however, he "downgraded" by doing so, even if it did make it look better.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> not bad, funny you painted the trim, the matching trim comes on the se-r models and the lower se model got black tim. Not a bad start though.


My SE comes with silver trim like that.



Nice car, looks good! Like the wheels too :thumbup:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

looks cool....since you have black trim and a black grille......I would think it'd look cool with black halo's and black corners.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks good. If you're into DIY's, a little light tint might look good.


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> looks cool....since you have black trim and a black grille......I would think it'd look cool with black halo's and black corners.


Actually I ordered some Halo's I'm just waiting for them. Corners as well. I haven't thought about tinting yet, I should look into that.


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

*More Pictures*

Here's a few interior pictures. Nothing Fancy anf it's kinda dirty at the moment, but it's winter here so keeping it clean is hard.

Short Throw Shifter









Silver Nissan Sign


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Spykce said:


> Actually I ordered some Halo's I'm just waiting for them. Corners as well. I haven't thought about tinting yet, I should look into that.


HA....thats cool.

I just thought of this also ......as well as tinting, maybe painting the side skirts, that small edge on the front bumper w/ that crease line and below black as well.

Maybe take a good straight on side shot, and photoshop it to see how it would look. But just a thought ...

And possibly smoking the tail lights to blend better with the black on red scheme....and even smocking out the fog lights .....

All just idea's ......

P.S. Clean up your battery terminals ....and the interior looks nice & clean.


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> HA....thats cool.
> 
> I just thought of this also ......as well as tinting, maybe painting the side skirts, that small edge on the front bumper w/ that crease line and below black as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea's. Smocking the Tail Lights sounds cool. Do you know how you would go about doing that? If that's legal to do here I think I am going to. My Engine bay is still getting worked on but your right the terminals are aweful.

I'm thinking I need a new battery, my car does this thing in the morning when it's cold where it almost dies when I come to a stop but doesn't then revs back up to 1 grand on the tach.

Anyways thanks for the idea's I'm always looking for possable things to do.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

that looks AMAZING! I love it. I like what you did with the engine bay. :thumbup:


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

Pat200sx said:


> that looks AMAZING! I love it. I like what you did with the engine bay. :thumbup:


Thanks I'm still workin on the Engine Bay, the picture makes it look a little better than it is. Anyways here is my latest project that my dad and I did yesterday since it was a nice cold snowy saturday.

Yay Snow! ...not really it gets old quick. I like to snowboard but still... anyways I'm off topic.









My old system removed









2 10-inch Xplods









All my Supplies









My dad cutting the board









Finished Product









Still gotta work on the wires









It sounds awesome and it cut the weight in half from my box to the 2 boards. My headlights are suppose to be here wednesday. I've been considering painting some of my interior pieces, opinions on this anyone?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey, the new sound system set up is pretty cool.

Are you leaving the rear seats, or taking them out ?

See that piece above the rear deck speakers ?? You should wrap that in a black vinyl, or even a carbon fiber vinyl. Scroll down a bit,,,,and youll see the reupholstered rear deck. 

Painting the interior pieces ....like all the trim ? You can always purchase a trim kit for like 100 bucks ( bdtrims.com has a good assortment ), and there's always other companys out there. If your gonna self paint, use the search feature. ( to tired to explain )

Anywho, keep up the good work....

P.S. If your doing stuff like that, take a stab at replacing your door panel inserts.... Check it out here, again scroll down a bit.


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm thinking I want to leave the rear seats. I bring my girlfriends little sibblings places a lot so they are nice to have for them. I have been considering doing my inserts. The amp in the trunk floor looks awesome though. I can always ditch my spare and do that. If I can talk my dad into it. That looks a lot nicer.

I was thinking I would paint the trim red like my car if I do it. Maybe just the piece around the temp. controls and radio, the gauge bezel and door pieces, you know with the window controls on them. I haven't decided for sure though yet.

So I made a list of what I want to do to my car, however with my dad not letting me do much performance wise I have a feeling it's gonna be a lot more show before go as the say.

Lower it about an inch, I don't want a huge drop just a little.
Halo Headlights
New Brakes, maybe an upgrade? Mine are pretty shot right now
Clean up the engine
Interior Customizing
Exhaust - Headers and back
Considering an aftermarket grill


I'd like to do some ignition stuff but I don't know much about that yet. Like in my 280zx I had I bought a better coil, wires, and advanced the timing a little, but I don't know what I can do in this car.

That's my plan. Nothing huge like a turbo, after all it is my daily driver - thus I don't want a stiff ride all the time. Just a small drop to give it a more menacing appearence.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks great man


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

www.sentra.net is a good resource

Other then that ...You can make your own grill ... Just cut out all those lines, so its just the trim/edge , and put mesh behind it.

For the brakes, you can do the AD22VF upgrade ... (again search feature)


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

I could try that grill thing, get a spare one from a pick and pull. I'll keep you posted on anything I do. Thanks for all the idea's guys.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks good ! let me know if you are interested in a few more parts.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Spykce said:


> I could try that grill thing, get a spare one from a pick and pull. I'll keep you posted on anything I do. Thanks for all the idea's guys.


Hey man saw that you were planning to put in a pair or the halo's, while they may look cool... they are a pain in the a$$ to put in and the beam pattern is HORRIBLE.. they lasted about 6 months in mine before I ripped out. But i'm always down for helping the forum buds with projects. So if you have any questions on how to install let me know. heres what they looked like in mine:

(not trying to steal your thread)  



















I'll have to admit though the black halos would look pretty good on your red SE-R :thumbup:


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

I've heard that they aren't that bright or something to that effect. I'm hoping they are ok with my fog lamps also on. However thanks for offer to help I'll let you know how it works out on wednesday.


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> looks good ! let me know if you are interested in a few more parts.


You've got some nice stuff Liuspeed, next time I need something I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

*Halo's Came!*

So I got my Halo's Early. They were scheduled for wednesday but showed up today for some reason or another. I'm going to install them tomorrow after school. I'm quite excited about it, can't wait to see how they look. Here's a picture, kinda dark however.










I understand the wiring and stuff so I think I should be ok on installing them. I get out around noon but my dad said to wait till he gets home from work so it will be a night project, however that means I can post pictures right away.

Is the beam pattern really that bad? Will I be able to see ok at night? I have my fog lamps on most of the time. My 200 seems to have great lighting compared to my 280zx I had. I'm hoping these will work ok.


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

I put my Halo's in last night. They look awesome! I wish I had the black corners but the clear ones will have to do. I'm quite happy with how they look at night as well. Hope you like how they look on my car too. Here's some pictures.


































I don't know if you can tell in the pictures but I need a paint job, which I am hoping to do this summer after fixing some rust. So now what to do for my next project. Does anyone know if a sentra's seats are the same as a 200's? Maybe I should dynamat next. I'm thinking some interior stuff next. Thanks for all the advice on the Halo's.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

200's and sentra front seats should be interchangeable.
The lights do look good man, good work.

Instead of dynomat, you could go with B-quiet....Its super cost effective, and works really well, I installed 50 sq/ft of this stuff in my car, and it did amazing wonders. And that 50 sq/ft roll only cost me 100 bucks. 
To see what im talking about as well as before/after pics, look at my lower sig link ......The B-Quiet material is also mentioned at www.nissanperformancemag.com for project 1.6 in one of their articles....thats what referred me to there product.

Personally, looking at your car, i'd go with a shortened antenna....again, look at pics of my car I have a small stuby one that is probably about 3-4 inchs tall. gets great reception ( better then when it was stock ), and all you do is unscrew the old one ( just the actual antenna part ), and screw on the new one. Fairly simple, $20, and it gets rid of that 4 ft thing....


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

thestunts200sx - do you have to get into the fender to replace the stock antenna? On my scirocco I had you had to get under the antenna to replace it. Also where did you pick yours up? The auto parts stores by me only had fairly large ones.

I went around last night looking at prices on different sound deadening. I couldn't find any B-quiet. I read the whole project 200sx 1.6 thing a few nights ago and saw that as well. I found something called silencer but it's no where near as cost effective. I'll have to keep looking I guess.

I'm thinking that since the Junkyard here has tons of sentra's I'll grab some seats and reupholster them. Should I do all black or black and red? I'll photo shop some pictures and post them to see what you guys think. Thanks again.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Do all black. Multiple color schemes aren't that great, especially black and red. An entirely black clean interior is a very nice looking thing indeed. Oh, and reupholster the seats with leather


----------



## V_Spec (Nov 2, 2005)

nice!!

did you paint the valve cover yourself? , what kind of paint you used?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Spykce said:


> I put my Halo's in last night. They look awesome! I wish I had the black corners but the clear ones will have to do.


Get the stealth corners from liu to match.

Also, to replace the antenna you just unscrew it. Conterclockwise just like removing any other bolt.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Like xbrandonx said, you just unscrew the stock one above the fender like any bolt/screw and itll come right out....where I got it ? a local shop, I forget who makes it ....ill give them a call...and report back to you soon....the manufactuer has a site, and you can get any color, and designs on the antenna.

for the sound deadener , just goto www.b-quiet.com , and the stuff I used, which is the same for project 1.6 is the Ultimate kind...right now, they have it at 130 for 50sq/ft .....

and if you need help re-upholstering, let me know, I do that type of work. Or I can make you just seat covers ( which I have on my car, again take a look at my signature link, its made of pleather, and those covers have been on there for a few years now ).

take it easy man.


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm thinking I'll get some B-quiet pretty soon. My Tax return should be here soon so that will be some nice extra money.

I'm gonna go check around for an antenna tonight again. Thanks for the info on that.

I would probably need some help on what exactly to do on reupholstering I have never done a seat before, just side panels. Black seats it is. What about the rear one? Can you get covers for those? Would I be better off reupholstering it. Oh yeah and I have some black fabric for the rear deck too, can't wait to do that.

I did do the Valve Cover myself. I used High Heat Engine paint for it. I love how it turned out.

When I have some more money I am going to get the stealth corners. It would look sweet with those.

Man do I have some expenses ahead of me. Oh yeah, I bought some vinyl last night to do the door inserts. I'll post pictures tonight, I'm going to do it after school today.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

*Some Red Accents*

So I did some Red Accents in the Interior yesterday. The Passanger side insert needs to be redone. Other than that it looks great I think. My next project is to do the seats black. Also the rear deck panel. I hope you like it. Later





































Any advice on how to do the rear panels? You know by the back seat.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

came out pretty good .....for the rear panels ? I didnt do those ....not yet anyways .... There isnt a definitive inset line to push the material down into, so I dont know ....thought about that one also ... I was just thinking of re-wraping the whole back panels with carbon fiber vinyl for the heck of it.

You can make seat covers for the back, no problem, is what I did. It's better to re-upholster cause its a snugger fit, and doesnt move around....but I was lazy and wanted to just make some slips.

I cant explain how to make seat covers, I just do it I guess.....I'd suggest swinging by a local fabric place and see if anyone can give you some tips...or do a google search.

Otherwise, your car is coming along pretty well......


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

yeah I had noticed that there was no place to push the vinyl in. I'll have to do some thinking on this one.

I think I'll re-do the rear seat when I get ambitious. I looked at it and it doesn't seem to hard to do. My girlfriend is awesome at sowing so I can always ask her for help.

Thanks again.


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

So my car is going to get a paintjob this spring. The winter has gotten to some spots and the rust that was small is now growing. So it's gonna get some new metal and a nice fresh paint job. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

clean b14, i wouldn't have painted anything IMO (trim, interior, grill, etc.) projectors come out looking good now you gotta get the stealth corners to match.


----------



## SE-R happy (Feb 24, 2006)

Personally I would have left it how it was. Looks like your paint job was good though. What did you use?


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

For what part, the wheels? or interior? I haven't done the exterior yet. The interior pieces were Vinyl and fabric dye, the wheels were black wheel paint and a clear coat.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Pat200sx said:


> Hey man saw that you were planning to put in a pair or the halo's, while they may look cool... they are a pain in the a$$ to put in and the beam pattern is HORRIBLE.. they lasted about 6 months in mine before I ripped out. But i'm always down for helping the forum buds with projects. So if you have any questions on how to install let me know. heres what they looked like in mine:
> 
> (not trying to steal your thread)
> 
> ...



Damn, Pat, I thought you were dead lol!!!!

PM me when you get a chance on AIM.

Awsome looking SE-R, love the wheels black, and the........just everything hehe,.........how did the halos work out?


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

I think they are awesome. They seem to light up more of the road IMO.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

something familiar about that car 

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=69067&highlight=b14


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

very nice ..., good efforts on some mods that you worked.


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

well I did some more work to my car. I did some brake work to the rear. Neither of my calipers were working! Here are some pictures.


























































































I talked to my dad's buddy today about doing the paint job on my car. We're gonna do it around July. I'm looking forward to it. Getting rid of the rust, nice fresh paint. Awesome! Anyways my next project is suspension and the paint job.


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

wow nice work man. like the car the way it was originally, but i admire your hard work for it. nice to see you and your dad working on it. makes me wish sometimes that i had someone like that!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

good work. nice looking car.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

What rotors are those?


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

I bought them from an ebay store that makes them per order. No where around here could get any in so I looked around online and found that ebay store. I had dealt with them before and was very pleased so I bought some. They are very nice. I'd recommend them if your looking for rotors. I'll look for the link to their store.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Spykce said:


> I bought them from an ebay store that makes them per order. No where around here could get any in so I looked around online and found that ebay store. I had dealt with them before and was very pleased so I bought some. They are very nice. I'd recommend them if your looking for rotors. I'll look for the link to their store.


yeah or a name.. that would be great thanx.


----------



## ELewandowski (Apr 23, 2006)

car looks good, i am planning on getting an se-r, its good too be able to get some ideas from others on here.


----------

